# Dominant Yellows



## Frequency

*Yellow*

_*Yellow is the colour of Wisdom....

Compared to Blue,Green and Red in Nature Yellow is less (Please look around)

Among coloured lights yellow is the best to Illumine....

Yellow has better wavelength than violet, blue and green and better reaches in mist and fog...

Yellow Flowers, Birds, Butter flies, leaves, worms and so on.....

I request the permission of Mrs. LaFoto and also request all my friends to post images having Yellow dominance...

Most of the traditional smiley are yellow too...*__*
:x

*_


----------



## Frequency

1


----------



## Frequency

2


----------



## Frequency

3


----------



## Frequency

4


----------



## Frequency

5


----------



## Frequency

6


----------



## Frequency

7


----------



## Frequency

8


----------



## Frequency

9


----------



## Frequency

10


----------



## Frequency

11


----------



## Frequency

Please contribute generously... i hope if some yellow birds were available  :addpics: *OF BIRDS*


Regards


----------



## LaFoto

Loro Parque, Tenerife (taken from one of the back rows in this bird show, full zoom, highest ISO, no flash, and head of other spectator in the frame ... grrr). 

Yellow birds.
Frequency's wish is my command  (<-yellow smilie, too).


----------



## LaFoto

Yellow flowers in all shapes and sizes.
Let's start with those I found while on Gotland in June.
















[IMGhttp://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5258429665_2251e429fb_o.jpg][/IMG]






[IMGhttp://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5259057680_0b8488bd44_o.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto

Some more yellows:

Tourist police station in Istanbul/Turkey:







Going to collect the bride in Istanbul/Turkey:






Sunset over Istanbul/Turkey:


----------



## LaFoto

Stockholm/Sweden at night

Tyska Brinkan






Slotsbakken (and yes, it was raining onto my lens... )






Bogesund Castle near Stockholm/Sweden (do you think it is yellow enough for this thread?)






Hot air balloon over Gröna Lund Fun Fair, Stockholm


----------



## LaFoto

In Piazza, Venice/Italy






Ambulanza Emergenzia, Venice/Italy


----------



## LaFoto

Pigeon Valley in Uçhisar, Cappadokia, Turkey






Wall painting in Carikli Church, Göreme Museum, Cappadokia, Turkey






Kongelik Dansk Konsulat in Visby on Gotland/Sweden






House in Visby on Gotland/Sweden






Another house in Visby on Gotland/Sweden






A butterfly on Gotland, trying hard to be yellow (for this series?)






And another, having "put up" some more yellow


----------



## Frequency

Oh, Thank you Lafoto... you enriched this thread like anything

Regards


----------



## Frequency

35


----------



## mishele




----------



## Frequency

37


----------



## LaFoto

Wall of a house in Icod de los Vinos on Tenerife, Islas Canarias (Spain)






And yes, I knew I had the photo of a yellow hibiscus flower in amongst my photos from Tenerife, so here it is:


----------



## ayeelkay




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Frequency

43


----------



## Frequency

44


----------



## Frequency

45


----------



## Frequency

46


----------



## Frequency

*47*


----------



## Frequency

*48*


----------



## Frequency

*49*


----------



## jaomul




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Carambola (star-fruit) slice by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Metallic green bee (Agapostemon texanus) by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency

O, i almost forgot this thread 

This must go on..... yellow is a wonderful color indeed


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto

Seen in three different churches on Madeira


----------



## LaFoto

Another yellow:


----------



## LaFoto

Not quite so dominant, but yellow, too:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

mishele said:


>




Wow, Mishele this is stellar.  Very atypical for you I think.  Love, love. love it!


----------



## mishele

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Mishele this is stellar.  Very atypical for you I think.  Love, love. love it!
Click to expand...

I'm glad you like it!! It's from a "fun w/ paper" shoot. 
BTW....where have you been? Haven't seen you around lately.


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Buckster

8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## Buckster

15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

0006_LisbonArchitecture von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0065_Lisbon_TramLine28 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Waiting for the one by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## unpopular




----------



## unpopular

Buckster said:


>




Holy BALLS Buckster! This is stellar!


----------



## laynea24

unpopular said:
			
		

> Holy BALLS Buckster! This is stellar!



'Tis! Great work Buckster!


----------



## EIngerson

IMG_6821 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr




candids-5 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14

Carp-e-Diem


----------



## Demers18

unpopular said:


>




This one is AWESOME! What is it? Looks like beer, or yeah I think it's beer. I like beer :er:


----------



## Mully




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Mully




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Jilted: Yellow dress portrait by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yellow VW bug - Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Early morning Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Yellow-yellow by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Philmar

Hovering over a highway in Ottawa - Gatineau balloon festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Llao-llao, Pan del Indio: Cyttaria darwinni - Ushuaia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colonial architecture in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

DSC_6692.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Inside Convento de la Merced, Antigua Guatemala - by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Abstract of paint peeling off of an old store front sign - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Gondola parking - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Private boat in Burano near Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte taking time to sniff and lick the flowers by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sadhu (Hindu holy man) - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 



 

3.


----------



## smoke665

@jcdeboever Have you changed something???? You last images look really dark. I pulled #2 above,  which shows quite a bit underexposed.
 

Here's the same image with a +1.25 bump in the exposure
 
And a significantly brighter image.


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever Have you changed something???? You last images look really dark. I pulled #2 above,  which shows quite a bit underexposed.
> View attachment 142755
> 
> Here's the same image with a +1.25 bump in the exposure
> View attachment 142757
> And a significantly brighter image.
> View attachment 142756




Balance, converting to black & white to study zone.


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Balance, converting to black & white to study zone.



Sorry I must be brain dead this afternoon, I'm not following you


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance, converting to black & white to study zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I must be brain dead this afternoon, I'm not following you
Click to expand...


Your not. I am purposely underexposing / overexposing images in color, in steps.... -1, -2,... +1, +2  etc... Then I convert to black and white and look at luminosity variances. When I find one that I prefer, then I go with it in color. Really experimenting... @smoke665, I am looking at luminance, using a the camera meter, hand held meter, journal, software, etc.


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Then I convert to black and white and look at luminosity varianc


, 

Essentially a luminosity mask without the benefits of multiple separation within highlights, midtones, and shadows.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow!


----------



## smoke665

Canna08102017_749.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mingalarbar Balloon in Kandawgyi Park  - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Buddha statues in Thanboddy Paya pagoda - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We may be homely now, but just wait till we grow up!


----------



## Philmar

Latte enjoying Winter Stations art design at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## zombiesniper

Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Derrel

Testing out the "new" old zoom lens I bought last month, the 75-300mm f/4.5~5.6 AF Nikkor, introduced in 1989,discontinued in 1998. Both shots hand-held at f/11 at 1/30 second. 300mm on both.

In-camera zoom + slow shutter speed. 



Shot at f/11 at 1/30 second, and the push-pull zoom collar slid back,toward me, starting at 300mm, and ending at perhaps (???) 135mm...not sure, really.

This is a new lens acquisition for me...have not had much chance to shoot it. Nikkor AF 75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 - Review / Test Report
Nikon 75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 Review


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## darry85




----------



## Philmar

Florence from above by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Interesting nose ring piercing - Dolomites, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Hide tanner in tannery - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Mirage, Acrobatic show, Ricoh Coliseum at Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The streets of Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist monk at Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

A hand-held close-up shot, made with a 100-300mm f/5.6 Ai-S manual focus Nikkor zoom lens from the 1980's. On the front of the lens was the Nikon 6-T closeup lens, reverse-mounted using a Fotodiox brand 62mm filter-reversing ring.


----------



## Philmar

Great Kiskadee in Sarapiqui, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lone falen leaf in a field of frost - Upper Canada College school field by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Tucker 2




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Derrel

Wild balsam root at evening time in the spring, Columbia River Gorge area, Oregon.


----------



## Philmar

Young boy on the streets of Old Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Arlington Cemetery - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I saw this illuminated in the shadows today


----------



## Philmar

phone sign - India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


----------



## Philmar

Cuba - held together with wire, chains and screws by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Interesting shots, well done guys....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Sulphur miner and noxious sulphur fumes inside crater of Kawah Ijen volcano - Banyuwangi, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Tanned animal hides drying - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## oldhippy

7


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## Jeff G

Dean, don't know how I missed these, a yellow cub against a dark cloudy sky looks great!


----------



## Jeff G

yellow dozer by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking down on tanned animal hides drying - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

DSC_0006 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

In Yellow Pots


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Walking the narrow sidewalks of Merida, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Winter Wonderland......Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## crf8

painted these myself because the city was too cheap


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Philmar

Prague torch holder by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley

Here is one my wife took.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

detail - inside Ottawa Parliament buildings by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Photo Lady

love this thread.. such awesome yellow.. one of my favorite colors..


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sweatbee


----------



## johngpt

From a looooong time ago.


----------



## johngpt

Another from not as long ago...





.


----------



## Philmar

Colorful market legumes - Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

url=_DSC5442-Edit-Edit]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]_DSC5442-Edit-Edit by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## crf8

iPhone 8, Chattanooga, TN


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## mynikonadventures

On a lighter note, this thread reminds me of one childhood humor - - yello yello dirty fello/sitting on a buffalo.
Plz don't mind, no personal comments to anybody.. 
Yellow looks very beautiful and elegant in these pictures!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Hanoi opera house - Vietnam by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Long ago I had placed photos against a white background with a drop shadow. 
I don't do this anymore.



MGcutsprayhoriz_web

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

MG-094

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Flowers at Rideau Hall grounds - Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

CB-334E

.


----------



## Philmar

Aurora Winter Festival, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Perfect Phil, against that blue hour sky.


----------



## johngpt

Kennedy

.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel

Crabbing, Siletz Bay, at Taft Beach.


----------



## oldhippy

Standing In The Morning Sun


----------



## Philmar

Hanoi alleyway and bike by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Toyota Prius and balsam root flowers.Columbia River Gorge near Mosier, Oregon.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel

Dried- up paint on 1/2 inch brush.


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach muskoka chairs by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Philmar

A subway passes through King Station by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

shadow rider

.


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zombiesniper

Yellow-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

railing shadows

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunflower macro - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Joel Bolden




----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 197282


----------



## jcdeboever

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 197282


WOW!


----------



## Space Face




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Joel Bolden

Space Face said:


> View attachment 197692


My favorite "weed".  Nice!


----------



## Space Face

Joel Bolden said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197692
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite "weed".  Nice!
Click to expand...


I'm sure it is


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

So many comments, so little time


----------



## Joel Bolden

Jerusalem Artichoke.


----------



## Philmar

shuttered store - Polanco, Mexico City by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Joel Bolden

Don't know how many hundreds of miles I've paddled in her over the years.


----------



## oldhippy

_NIK4643 by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Now that fits the definition of " BEAUTIFUL "!


----------



## Philmar

Algae covered bricks - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Joel Bolden

Common Sneezeweed grows late summer to fall. Likes wet places like along the bank of one of our lakes, in this case.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

With my allergies, all weeds are sneezeweed to me


----------



## Joel Bolden

This one won't cause allergies.  It gets it's name because Native Americans used to dry the flowers and grind them into a powder to be used as snuff. They used it to treat the common cold.......had to be messy!


----------



## Philmar

Art!!! by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Autumn stroll in Kew Garden by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Toronto Dominion Centre reflection by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Christie Bandshell before dawn - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

One from the Summer 



Les


----------



## Philmar

Distillery District Christmas Market by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Burhan & Urfee?? Trash on the streets of Sana'a, Yemen http://ysf.elaghil.com/ by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------

